# Britney Spears: So wurde sie wieder dünn Jo-Jo-Star Britney Spears tut alles für die Linie



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Britney Spears: So wurde sie wieder dünn
Jo-Jo-Star Britney Spears tut alles für die Linie​*

Das Gewicht von Britney Spears ist ebenso sprunghaft wie die emotionalen Auf und Abs der Pob-Prinzessin. Mal schlägt sie mit Regenschirmen auf Fotografen ein oder rasiert sich eine Glatze, dann wieder ist sie die perfekte Mutter und disziplinierte Künstlerin. Ähnlich ist das bei ihr auch mit den Pfunden.

An einem Tag sehen wir Brit mit zuckersüßen Drinks in der Hand und auf stämmigen Beinen durch Hollywood traben und plötzlich passt sie wieder in ultraenge Kostüme und schmeißt ihre Beine locker durch die Luft. Wie ein Bekannter der „Femme Fatale“ nun dem National Enquirer verriet, kommen die Verwandlungen der Jo-Jo-Queen nicht von ungefähr. Britney Spears hilft mächtig nach.

„Um für ihr neues Album schlank zu sein, ließ sie sich Fett absaugen, trainierte wie eine Wilde und verzichtete auf ihre kalorienreichen Lieblingsspeisen“, erzählte das Plappermaul, das gleichzeitig auch noch etwas anderes Prickelndes wissen will: Britney Spears soll nämlich nicht nur für ihre Fans durch solch ein Regime gegangen sein.

Nein, sie will ihrem Ex Kevin Federline kräftig eins reinwürgen mit ihren sexy Kurven. „Seine neue Freundin ist schwanger und wird immer breiter. Britney will deshalb noch besser aussehen. Das ist ihre Art von Rache“, sagt der Insider. Wir bezweifeln mal, dass ihr Ex auf die wuchtigen Veränderungen reagieren wird – vor allem, nachdem er selbst nicht gerade einen konstanten Taillenumfang hat und ganz offensichtlich mit seinem eigenen Gewicht genug zu tun hat.

MI


_____________



In den letzten Monaten machte sie eine bemerkenswerte Wandlung durch. Als herauskam, dass sich Britney Spears mit eiserner Disziplin auf ihre bevorstehende „Femme Fatale“-Tournee vorbereitet, ging alles Schlag auf Schlag. Erst vor wenigen Tagen zog sie die Blicke wegen ihrer durchtrainierten Figur auf sich . Vom Wohlfühlspeck keine Spur mehr.

Jetzt wissen wir endlich, wem Brit das neue fitte „Ich“ zu verdanken hat. Es handelt sich um Star-Trainer Derek DeGrazio, der der Blondine den Schweinehund austrieb. Stars wie Ex-“Spice Girl” Mel B, Kim Kardashian, Christina Applegate und Chris Noth brachte er allesamt schon vorher in Form.

Ein Mitarbeiter des Barry’s Bootcamp in Los Angeles, Dereks Arbeitsplatz, erklärte: „Derek trainiert mit ihr täglich und berät sie in Ernährungsfragen. Sie macht fünf Stunden am Tag Sport, sechs Tage die Woche.“ Puh! Und wie sieht das Sportprogramm im Genauen aus? „25 bis 30 Minuten Ausdauer-Training auf dem Laufband und dann Kraftübungen mit Gewichten, Zugbändern und Klimmzügen an der Stange.“ 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2011)

na und?


----------



## peter (29 Sep. 2012)

die sind doch wahnsinig


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Okt. 2012)

Wenn da der Kollege Zeigefinger nicht mal desöfteren den Rachen entlang wandert ....aber Sorgen haben die, unfassbar


----------

